

Senate Panel Passes Cybersecurity Act with Revised "Kill Switch" Language  - michaelpavelich
http://www.opencongress.org/articles/view/1773-Senate-panel-passes-Cybersecurity-Act-with-revised-kill-switch-language

======
thaumaturgy
The article is pretty horribly written, but the act does indeed have some
pretty serious ramifications. Would Wikileaks constitute a "cyber security
threat"?

